# Water Temps ?



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Not brave enough to go diving with these tempuratures without a dry suit.Stopped by theOriskany Saturday fishing and our fish finder was reading 70 degrees water temps!Even a little warmer farther out. Was that correct? One dive boat there and I heard alot of Wow's and Crap andyelling when one diver hit the water!If it's around 70 I think I could handle that.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

70 on the surface but gets colder the deeper you get.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42039

This link gives you all the information you need regarding temps. It is however, 115NM ESE of Pensacola. - Ric


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The temps inshore are in the high 50s out to about 15 miles. 15 miles is as far as I have went diving this year. A good 7 mil farmer john and hooded vest is all you need.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *deepsixrich (2/4/2009)*Stopped by theOriskany Saturday fishing and our fish finder was reading 70 degrees water temps!Even a little warmer farther out. Was that correct?


SeaView Sub Surface Temps on Feb 1: Oriskany 50m = 66.6, going up into the 67's south of there

Oriskany Surface Temp Jan 31 was 69.4 in a cloud free composite, so yeah sounds right to me

SST Feb 4ina cloud free compositesays 70...warmerarea SE


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

We dove the tug boat Tully in 130', appx 18 milesSE of Destin, last Saturday the 31th.

Water temp was69 on top and 63 at127'.

Wehad about 25' vis. (Saw lots of10 to 20LBRed Snapper and a few nice Ajs,but unfortunately no Grouper.)

I wore my Pinnacle Fusion 5/4 milMerinowoollined one piece wetsuitplus a 3 mil Pinnacle Merino wool lined hooded vest and 5 mil Pinnacle Merino wool boots along with aqua socks and was very comfortable.

A really neat trick in cold weather is to fill a 5 gallon Igloo type water cooler with hot water before leaving the house. Before and after dives, pour a few cupfulsinto the front and back of your wetsuitand it will really warm you up without having to take off your suit!

Pinnacle Merinorules in cold water!! :bowdown

Capt Rick 

Emerald Coast Reef Assn 

"BuildingA Better Bottom"

Niceville, FL


----------

